# rhoms



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

It is said rhoms cannot live together or it will be the last one standing. My question is how do breeders breed rhoms? or do they just get shipments in straight from where ever? I have been thinking about this for sometime and thought it was interesting


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Breeders dont breed rhom.

All the rhoms are wild caught.


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM (Jul 19, 2006)

Mattones said:


> It is said rhoms cannot live together or it will be the last one standing. My question is how do breeders breed rhoms? or do they just get shipments in straight from where ever? I have been thinking about this for sometime and thought it was interesting


breeders dont breed rhoms there all wild caught


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Pretty much through so thank you.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rhom are all wild caught....untless you have 1,000 gallon you can try to breed a rhom.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

_"Only two or three species in genus Serrasalmus have been bred in captivity. Only S. spilopleura and S. maculatus have been bred in home aquariums. S. rhombeus reproduced in captivity in large public aquariums ie; Duisburg Zoo, Germany in 1977 (Schulte, 1988) and one time in U.S. native waters at a zoo park in Florida.

The reason why there haven't been more successful breeding in the home aquarium is the species are extremely aggressive with each other. Perhaps some pheromone is released in the water causing the aggressiveness to subside, but no real research has been done to see what the factors are to allow such spawning to take place. S. rhombeus bred in captivity (public aquariums) require a huge volume of water."_*
* http://www.opefe.com/rhombeus.html


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you will need a VERY big tank to breed rhoms.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

yah guess so hehe


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I had a book that said they were bred in captivity. They where in a thousand gallons or something. I don't see why they are not bred by serious breeders. When I get a house I am going to build a 3000 gallon tank and breed rhoms. All of my growouts are homebuilt. One is made out of reinforced concrete. That would be how I would make a habitat for my grouping. Think I'm crazy??
Proliferate RP's


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> geostomp Posted Today, 07:46 PM
> I had a book that said they were bred in captivity. They where in a thousand gallons or something. I don't see why they are not bred by serious breeders. When I get a house I am going to build a 3000 gallon tank and breed rhoms. All of my growouts are homebuilt. One is made out of reinforced concrete. That would be how I would make a habitat for my grouping. Think I'm crazy??
> Proliferate RP's


I don't think your crazy. But the S. rhombeus will more than likely disappoint you. They, like most hard to breed species, will only deliver the goods if the conditions are met. And the fish is the only one that can reveal what those conditions are.


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Have any breeders tried inducing maturation of eggs with gonadatropins, then stripping?


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Mr. Status, in your opinion, do you think maybe the spawning of other species in the enviroment may play a role in the S. Rhom spawning??? I notice that when feeders are in the tank my fish get to busy in days. Maybe they seem like fresh spawned fry, which they are. They don't really eat that many of them as compared to how much beef heart mix they eat. Could it be just there presence that induces breeding?? All this talk about hormones in the water, maybe they have adapted around a set of triggers that are more specific then temp and ph, ect. I noticed I set a pair of jacks in a 30gal that was in line with 5 others holding breeding pairs of angels. They spawned in two days. All the angels seem to effect each other, or else they just have the same timing. What about a system that held pairs of different kinds of fish that are local to the rhom, hooked up to a 3000 gallon tank with the water all connected. Take some of the fry and throw them in with the rohm so it feels like spring as all the little guys come out. Kinda like when flowers bloom and you pick'em and give em to a lady. Seems to hit em in the heart. Comments..


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

u need a huge tank


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

I say good luck on that 300 gallon tank lol


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Wesley said:


> I say good luck on that 300 gallon tank lol


3000 gallon tank :nod:


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

all this talk is giving me ideas about my empty pool in the pack yard and my ability as a carpenter to enclose it


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

is the pool over 3000g's


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Malok said:


> all this talk is giving me ideas about my empty pool in the pack yard and my ability as a carpenter to enclose it


Just becuase you have the room doesnt mean it will work, rhoms require the EXACT conditions to trigger breeding and as they reach sexual maturity later than other ps, the bigger ps will cost MORE money, and you could loose them all in one night to due aggresion. So its a hit and miss thing. I personally want to get a BIG tank in my own house one day(4000+ gallon) And try breeding bdrs, but a LOT of reasearch will have to be done to figure what tiggers spawing in rhoms.

But dont let that discourage you, IF you want to try it go for it and keep us all updated









TRigga


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Alot of problems with breeding rhoms...

No sure way to tell male from female...

Not sure if this is a factor, but since there are several different types of rhoms and there is no sure way to tell if all are rhoms, then until we have a sure match in species...we cannot attempt to breed them.

Tank space seems to be a factor, if breeding sizes are attained then why not use a divider? Cichlids can breed through them...

The ideal conditions have obviously got to be met...after all they are wild caught and don't know we are trying to get them to breed...


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

my pool is like 10,000 i think but i would do something else besides rhom as frank said they are one of the hardest and they dont sell for as much as alot of other species i would try pira or cariba


----------



## ads910 (May 26, 2004)

if you got the time and money then it would be deffinately worth doing if your seriuos about it, i guess it is something you would have to be 110% commited to.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ithought i herd someone bred them in a 300g tank or did i mishear and it was 3000?


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

Well there are alot of people breeding reds because alot of us have tried it. I've heard reports of accidental spawning of blacks at zoos. If you can do it on accident then you can do it on purpose. Most people bark down the idea but that is because they haven't done it. I actually considered breeding red s hard until I watched them spawn 5 times in a row. All of my fellow piranha keepers locally have had no spawning events. That is because they didnt boost the dissolved oxygen way up and give them the room they need to establish terratories. I am not experienced in keeping rohms together, but I believe if they can be kept in zoos and breed in zoos then a person can do it at there home or business. But I do not believe you could do it in any type of "all glass aquarium". Forget the 40 long you are trying desperatly to breed your reds in. Just my 2 bucks, shoot it down if ya want.


----------



## daytonakid (Jul 24, 2006)

i say go for it, if you figure out how to do it more power to you


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im going to try breeding a rare serra one day...not rhoms though at 3000 gallon tank would be a b*tch and a half to maintain maybe irritans or geryi or mannys...you guys can hold me to that in 5-10 years ill have a post up trying one of these...


----------

